# Worldstream



## atdeck (Mar 14, 2015)

hi,

Has anyone ever used the services of Worldstream( https://www.worldstream.nl ) ?

I want to hire a dedicated server to a slave dns server.


----------



## Mid (Mar 16, 2015)

I am not an admin, but

dedicated for a dns server?

can't a small vps do that?


----------



## Nyr (Mar 16, 2015)

They are nice.


----------



## atdeck (Mar 16, 2015)

Nyr said:


> They are nice.


Thanks.

Are you a customer how long?


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2015)

> Are you a customer how long?


my WS control panel says: _"sign up date 10/17/2012"_

Their network is very reliable and you shouldn't have any problems.  I would recommend spending the extra €2.50 for remote reboot though because their free support for non-emergencies only works during office hours...


----------



## pbgben (Mar 18, 2015)

Sign up date : 08/12/2011

Worldstream are awesome, they can offer you a custom dedi if you ask and if your lucky they will colo a tower server too  A big +1 on the remote reboot, support is good, but when you crash you need that boot. their 1Gbit is quite good too.


----------



## Jonchun (Mar 18, 2015)

Mid said:


> I am not an admin, but
> 
> dedicated for a dns server?
> 
> can't a small vps do that?


That's what I was thinking. Maybe he needs to serve a lot of requests? ._.


----------

